# Who is eating their tankmates???



## dreamhunter1 (Oct 18, 2008)

Recently fish have started diappearing from my 55 gal community tank. In that tank I have yoyo loaches, bronze cories, a BN cafish, a small 3" snowball pleco, a nasty 4" gold gourami, 2 GBR, 2 SAE, 1 swordtail , 2 small (about 2" ) turquoise severums (I plan on moving them soon) and several platy and half grown platy fry. In the last 2 or 3 weeks one of my yoyo loaches and several of my adult platies have just gone missing. None of the fish appeared sick at night but in the morning the fish was just gone. I am thinking someone is killing them at night and they are being eaten before I can find them. My husband thinks it is my snowball plec but he has never come out of his cave once in the 6 months I have had him (I even put food in the cave), my daughter thinks it is the nasty tempered gold gourami...... and I suspect that the innocent looking and still very small severums are to blame........I am moving all the platy's and sword tail to another tank but the yoyo loach that disappeared was at least 3" long and fairly thick.................who do you think is the most likely culpert. If you think it is the gourami should I put him in with 2 blood parrots I have in another 55 gal? They are all about the same size


----------



## aeri (Sep 9, 2007)

gouramis, severums, and blood cichlids all aggressive


----------



## dreamhunter1 (Oct 18, 2008)

the blood parrots are in another tank, but it is probably the severums or the gourami. I am going to move the gourami and see if the murders stop


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

*headin' for the hills....*

Yoyo loaches are famous jumpers. All loaches are really. Have you checked behind your tank on the floor for fish-jerky lately? Is there any space between your lid, and your filter inlet/outlet, enough to let an adventurous loach roam free?

KLF


----------



## Fishyfishyfishy (Mar 3, 2008)

It's probly the severum ... But also, check out the hiding spots ... Like caves/drifwood ... Maybe they were chased and got scared in got stuck while hiding ...


----------

